# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  empalme

## delatorre92

saludos y buenas tardes a todos
pues eso mismo xd,el empalme
alguna sugerencia para perder el miedo
creo q todos me lo notan
sigo atentamente consejos de los libros pero aun asi
mil gracias de antemano

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

La mejor forma de que no lo noten, es que TU no lo notes.

Practicalo hasta que lo puedas hacer con los ojos cerrados, entonces sera perfecto y no lo notara nadie.

----------


## Pulgas

Haz, durante mucho tiempo, todas las acciones cotidianas (coger un objeto, leer, beber...) con él.

----------


## delatorre92

muchas gracias ,precisamente eso es lo que hago,es como una paranoia jeje
creo q la carta es una cuartilla xd de grande que la noto,
sera ponerlo en practica y perder le el miedo
gracias de nuevo

----------


## shark

horas haciendo juegos con cartas empalmadas cuando no sea necesario, si te pillan no pasa nada.

----------

